# Made a Lifting Bar Attachment for my 7 x 12 Jet Saw



## Tmate (Mar 6, 2021)

My new Jet 7" x 12" horizontal bandsaw has non-pivoting wheels.   That makes them useless, since I will need to turn it out from the wall to make room for the stock being cut.

I made use of a lifting bar with rollers I already had on hand, and fabricated a plate that bolts on the end of my Jet saw.  A 7/16" x 1" slot on the bottom of a piece of 1" square tubing engages a short stub on the lifting bar.  Now I can easily move the Jet saw around without having to replace the saw wheels with casters.


----------



## Tmate (Jun 28, 2021)

A small floor jack does works equally well or better than the above bar in swinging the saw out for use.


----------

